# Cleaning up yellow poop



## Babydoll Mom (May 18, 2017)

Im really new. We just had our first lamb Monday. He is doing pretty well with mom after a rough bonding experience. He has lots of yellow poop. Very sticky. I've tried wiping it up with a warm rag but can't seem to get him clean. I am afraid it is going to block him up. Is there something good to wash him up with or to easily remove it? Am I correct at understanding he will have this until about 10 days old? Thanks!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (May 18, 2017)

Lots of yellow sticky poop means he's getting lots to eat! Just take a paper towel and pull off any clumps of poop that are sticking his tail down. Other than making sure his tail isn't stuck, he should be fine.


----------



## Gorman Farm (May 28, 2017)

This is common with the first milk which is rich in colostrum. Most ewes clean the babies and you don't see it, but once in a while a mom leaves the baby messy and you have to do it. My advise is to make a bucket of warm water with a couple drops of mild dishwashing liquid, then use a rag and clean as best you can, it turns to pelleted poops in about a week or so. You want to keep it clean so the baby doesn't get fly strike or blocked up.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 29, 2017)

I'm with Gorman Farm.

Large bucket of warm water, stand back legs in and thoroughly soak it. The yellow, sticky stuff sets like concrete at times and takes a bit of effort to remove. I personally just use warm water , waterproof gloves (!) and a bit of patience.

Dry the fleece off with an old towel after cleaning up, especially if the weather is chilly.

The problem will disappear after a few days.


----------

